# Bulking diet staying in hotels ?



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wondered if anyone had suggestions and tips for how to stay on track and eat well whilst staying in hotel mon- fri .

Looking to consume 3000 calories a day on a relatively lean bulk .


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> Just wondered if anyone had suggestions and tips for how to stay on track and eat well whilst staying in hotel mon- fri .
> 
> Looking to consume 3000 calories a day on a relatively lean bulk .


same as you would at home? go to the shop buy your food and eat it? not hard mate....


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

It isn't the same because you don't have cooking facilities at a hotel or a fridge to store anything sizeable .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

expensive but only way you can is order off menu or ask if you can have chic & rice made every day and go for porage in the morning


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

When I had a food all-in job with no access to a kitchen/fridge or anything I supplemented the often terribly over carby food on offer with tins of fish (sardines, mackerel etc.) nuts and peanut butter.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If bulking then I'd just fill my boots at the breakfast buffet and the three course dinner and then bump up the protein with shakes throughout the day (add oats and oil if you still need to up the cals).


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I get breakfast included so that's sorted and daytime I am happy to have shakes but just looking for ideas on what to buy from the supermarkets ?

Most pasta /salads are processed cr*p so usually end up buying some cooked chicken/beef/ham but then never know what else to have with it .

Also evening meal 3 course at hotel is not within my budget every day .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i work away all the time including prepping for shows and off season.....you have loads of options

Couscous (add hot water)

Oats (add hot water)

Cooked chicken (tesco's)

Tuna

Shakes

Nuts

etc etc.......it is simple when you put your head into it mate as i said i do it all the time even when prepping for a show


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I do a bit of working away at times. I usually have a big breakfast, meal on site, a meal at the hotel / restaurant and if lacking I will just find a supermarket and get tinned fish, cooked chickens, anything really that doesn't require cooking. I take a tub of protein powder with me in case I need to top my macros up.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

When I worked away and had to stay in hotels, Couscous and tuna was my staple meal. Bowl with couscous, pour boiling water in, leave for 5 mins, empty can of tuna in, mix up, eat, bosh.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I didn't even think of couscous - just gotta remember to bring a bowl !

Thankyou for the tips , much appreciated .


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Buy a cheep ass blender too, you can get one for a fiver from Asda!

Take a tub of gainer with you. Peanut putter, tins of tuna, olive oil.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Just gave the cous cous a go with some cooked chicken and it went down a treat .

No £5 blenders in asda tho unfortunately


----------

